# Question on the Aristi 78 Mhz HOTE



## kcndrr (Jan 7, 2008)

Question on the Aristi 78 Mhz HOTE. 
i run G scale but want to use the HOTE system for control of small locos like the Doozie and Bachmann rail truck. 
i have used and have the 75Mhz system so the transmitter is already here, stoped using it on the G scale because of motor noise and range issues on larger G scale engines, but want to use it on smaller self contained engines. 
There seems to be little help offered from Aristo on the now out of date 75 mhz shsytem so I am aksing here. 
It says in the instructions to use 12/14 volts input. Would wiring up to an Aristo Li-Ion battery at 22.5 volts be to much for it? 
Will be running battery power and am wondering if I need to make battery pack for it or use what I have. 
I can always create a 16 AA cell pack that will provide 19 volts. 

KC


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Well since the instruction manual says to supply it with 12 to 14 VDC, I would suspect that using something outside of that range would cause problems. Less than 12 volts probably just won't work, and greater than 14 VDC will probably fry something, but you may have a little margin there. I would use a 10 cell, 12 volt battery pack. Worst case discharge is probably 10VDC, and worst case charge is probably 15.5VDC. 

Interesting that the manual doesn't even tell you what frequency it operates on. The catalog section of the web site states 75 MHZ though.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

KC, 

I would think that it would work on 16 volts as that is the max voltage for HO scale.. I would use a 14.4 volt battery pack.. This could be NiMH or Li-Po battery.. Hope this helps.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one mounted in the LGB rail truck amd run it on my 27mhz track powered aristo TE layout. 

I know I have had more than 16 volts on therails and my power source is 24 volts via the 27mhz trackside. 

I run a RDC and the rail truck while running my analog train. RDC has the 3 amp on board. 

PS, the tool box on the rail truck holds the HOTE perfectly. Also, I moved the exhaust pipe to the side and added a Kadee coupler and pull several cars. No problem with the HOTE to date. (3 years now).


----------



## kcndrr (Jan 7, 2008)

OK, got my two pack of HOTE, they do have the 8 wire board to wire in for the HOTE to attach to, but there is one large looks like capacitor that came in the box. The capacitor has two leads and is bigger than both HOTES put together, any idea what this is for? Directions on hookup do not indicate this piece and also online. 

KC


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

KC, 

Fuzzy memory but I beleive that is for noisy HO power supplys.. Capacitor should be non-polarized, & placed across the power supply outputs.. Hope this helps.. 

BulletBob


----------



## kcndrr (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks, thought maybe so but not sure, then again they only put one in a box of two receivers. 
KC


----------



## kcndrr (Jan 7, 2008)

OK, was able to install the HOTE in my Doozie. 
One thing for sure was to install BlackKat antenna, which help tremendously. I am using two pack of 6 AA cells for 14 volts power. the cell packs are located in the front baggage area of the Doozie, the HOTE is located next to the driver in the front section. All wiring is hidden under roof. 
One thing that has happened is the lights have stopped working. No headlight, passenger compartment light or rear marker lights. Don’t thing it blew the lights out, so maybe the HOTE stopped supplying them. 
Will spend a little time working on that to find issue. 

KC


----------

